# Alta Tollhaus Kennels



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I may be purchasing a puppy from this kennel and was wondering if those of you with dogs from them could share pictures, experiences and charachters of your dogs. Thank you in advance.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Julie is an awesome breeder and person. She will help you after you get your pup. She is not the type to sell a pup and then be done with you. Have you checked out her blog? I am waiting to get a pup from her but what I do know is they love water and love to have a job. They are not couch potatoes. Several members on here have dogs from her. Nikon is one of them. If you haven't seen any pictures of him you can search for them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LARHAGE -- have you been in touch with Liesje? (with Nikon)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've met Julie many times, and have also met many of her pups and adults. I think you'll be very happy with a puppy from her. When people contact us looking for pups but we feel a pup from show lines is a better fit for them than our working lines, we have often recommended they contact Julie and have never regretted suggesting her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LARHAGE, I'll respond to your PM with details.

Julie's blog is the best place for pics/stories/results of her dogs. Her web site is kept fairly sparse (because it's best to get information directly from the breeder and owners, and see the dogs for yourself), but the blog is very active.

http://24kgsd.com/blog/

Like Jennifer said the best thing about Julie is that you not only get a dog, but you get a support group of other owners and fanciers, plus Julie's knowledge. I've heard of other breeders cashing their checks and then never responding to e-mails or shrugging off any problems. Between breeding, showing, training, attending seminars, traveling to Germany several times a year, Julie is very busy but you will not be left in the dark (unless you want to be).


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I have a 1 year old male from Julie (his name is Schumi), and he is wonderful. I am SO glad that we got a dog from her; she has turned into one of my good friends and I know I can always go to her for questions - no matter how stupid they may seem. The best thing about Julie is she loves her dogs and wants the best for them, period!! </span>









<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I have some more recent pics of Schumi on Julie's blog right here - http://24kgsd.com/blog/2009/06/08/ah-the-love-of-water/

Here's just one pic below!</span>


----------



## CarsinGSD (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a reason that people from all over the country own Alta-Tollhaus dogs---soundness of mind & body, extreme intelligence and working ability, beautiful type---you are getting the total package.

I have known Julie and her Alta-Tollhaus dogs for over 15 years. You will not find a more honest person. She is passionate about her breeding program and it shines through in her dogs.

Visit Julie's blog---it is the best way to get a feel for the family.
Here is a link for her contact info.
http://24kgsd.com/blog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LAHARGE, since you asked for pics here are some pictures of Funny children as young dogs/pups. Schumi pictured above is also a Funny son. Some of these are the same dogs, just at various ages.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lies, thanks for the gorgeous pics of Nikon's dogs but WHERE is his lovely big sister?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha, she's not related to Funny or Xbox


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody, I did in fact speak with Julie as she told me I had to speak with her first before purchasing a puppy, she is obviously passionate with her dogs as I had to pass her interview!!! It's great she stands behind her dogs and cares what kind of home they go to. The pictures of everyones dogs are Awesome and I'm excited!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous dogd! I had never hear dof her until I saw her pups here on this board. I have not heard anyone ever say a bad thing about her dogs.


----------

